

You're hiring the wrong people: 10 tips to hire better developers - mwadams
https://blogs.endjin.com/2015/03/youre-hiring-the-wrong-people-10-tips-to-find-great-developers/

======
pja
It may or may not be obvious from this blog post that Matthew has a cooking
hobby that would take over his life if he let it.

(Hi Matthew!)

~~~
mwadams
I think that's almost undetectable.

------
z0r
feersum company name

~~~
mwadams
We still miss IainB.

